# Whitewater Park in Fountain Creek at America the Beautiful Park Colorado Springs



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Please take a moment to sign our petition to the Colorado Springs Mayor and City Council asking them to consider the development of a Whitewater Park in Fountain Creek at America the Beautiful Park.

Development and improvements are taking place in that area now and although it may only be a seasonal and storm driven feature a local surf hole for us would be a great addition. Thanks.

Colorado Springs Whitewater Petition

You can also follow us on our FB page here: Colorado Springs Whitewater Park


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Awesome effort, however to avoid any embarassment you should realize they had an official "ground breaking" for this project on July 3, 2014. Might get some weird looks turning this petition in after they've gone through the huge political process of pulling the permits, getting public input, environmental studies and what not. I agree wholeheartedly that the springs could benefit from a project like this, but a thought out and educated approach, done once, would look alot better than coming back multiple times.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Shannon,

We know about the ground breaking and also the process. We also know there are future improvement phases due to Colorado Springs storm water requirements related to the Southern Delivery System. It would have been great if others with a vision for this had done something but no one did so we are. 

The work being done now removes the obstacle (berm) between the park and the water. The vision of Parks is to connect people to the water. Once connected to the water the next step is to get people in/on the water. We believe that we have support through The Greenway Fund, The Fountain Creek Watershed, and COS Parks to pursue at least the feasibility of one feature in the park.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Thanks Shannon,
> 
> We know about the ground breaking and also the process. We also know there are future improvement phases due to Colorado Springs storm water requirements related to the Southern Delivery System. It would have been great if others with a vision for this had done something but no one did so we are.
> 
> The work being done now removes the obstacle (berm) between the park and the water. The vision of Parks is to connect people to the water. Once connected to the water the next step is to get people in/on the water. We believe that we have support through The Greenway Fund, The Fountain Creek Watershed, and COS Parks to pursue at least the feasibility of one feature in the park.


I'm all for this but two points:

Before I get connected with the water they need to remove the upstream water treatment plant so I don't smell like a sewer when I get out.


This was reviewed several years ago, and I think they brought in Gary Lacy or someone else, and as i recall it, the bottom line was there wasn't enough water. 

So good luck. Hope your effort works, but some major hurdles to jump.


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Scott,
To say that no one else with a vision did anything is awfully dramatic, don't you think? That statement alone leads me to believe this might be just a little bit ego driven. Good luck though.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

I totally agree that the Springs could benefit from a whitewater park. It would be awesome to have a small slalom course and a couple of features near downtown. 

I would, however, voice two concerns: 

1) Water quality. Is there anyway to improve the water quality? Has anyone tested it to make sure that it is actually safe to boat in? It seems like it will be hard to attract a lot of users (boaters, SUPers, tubers, swimmers) to a park where the water is even filthier than the park in Denver. 

2) Water quantity. If I recall, Fountain rarely breaks 100 cfs unless it is flashing. How much can really be accomplished with the available flows? 

Hope this project can succeed in making a fun park.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

henrylightcap said:


> Scott,
> To say that no one else with a vision did anything is awfully dramatic, don't you think? That statement alone leads me to believe this might be just a little bit ego driven. Good luck though.


 Shannon,

Who has pursued this in the past as an individual or an organization? If a feasibility study was done it can't seem to be found. Maybe you can you put me in touch with who did it?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

The future calls for flood control projects on the creek as SDS water will return from COS to Pueblo by Fountain Creek. A lot of money is being spent now and in the future in storm water improvements to clean the water quality of Fountain Creek.

If we can have input to that process and, as others did when Union Chutes was modified from a low head dam, to a safe even part time or seasonal surf wave, we'll continue pursue it. 

If the door gets shut we can say we tried.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Scott. 
I agree that not having boatable water in the Springs is a major negative compared to many other cities. I've boated from 3 miles into the AFA down but would never consider boating below the treatment plant at GOG. I just don't see the city doing anything about improving the water quality below the plant. While the "Powers that Be" would like to see boating at America the Beautiful so they can spew about how great the Springs downtown is (even though the water is gross and there rarely would be enough of it to paddle) the best spot for boating is the nice stretch by Criterium. It has natural features, is accessible, and is above the Ugly Plant. I doubt that they'd be keen about changing plans but IMO that would be far better for acual boating. Just a thought.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree Mike that the section your speaking of is a better physical location. I guess were all downstream of someone's treatment plant. I've never seen BVs and Salida's is below town. Since we aren't dam controlled at least we get a good flush once in a while.


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

David Spiegel said:


> I totally agree that the Springs could benefit from a whitewater park. It would be awesome to have a small slalom course and a couple of features near downtown.
> 
> I would, however, voice two concerns:
> 
> 1) Water quality. Is there anyway to improve the water quality? Has anyone tested it to make sure that it is actually safe to boat in? It seems like it will be hard to attract a lot of users (boaters, SUPers, tubers, swimmers) to a park where the water is even filthier than the park in Denver.


The Springs has been shitting in the Fountain Creek for years (literally) and would rather ask forgiveness than permission... we used to swim in there as kids but now I'd be nervous to dip my big toe...


----------



## StuGZ (Jun 24, 2015)

*Fountain creek urban myths*

Fountain creek as it flows through Colorado Springs and down through Fountain has its challenges much like most urban river flows. I have spent 100 days a year along this "creek" for 10 plus years, for miles north and south of Fountain (town of). I have heard endless hysteria regarding water quality and hazmat suits. Whatever, the river flows and filters and by the the time it gets to Ray Nixon it is better than most. This years May and June rainfalls were records and I have watched with awe along Fountain Creek banks from many vantages. 
I took a 14 foot Kevlar C1 canoe (June 19/20th 2015) down from Clear Springs Park (exit 123)to Pinon (out at the old bridge just north of the current bridge). The creek was beautiful and crazy with a huge left turn strainer early on, and lumbar landmines the last 10 miles; and not a soul to be seen for 25 miles. Brilliant sand bars and herons and owls and snapping turtles and glacial chert. The landowners may whine that "their property" is disappearing with the flow but I don't share their pain. The river, for this brief moment, could carry me with depths of 4 inches to more than 56 (my paddle). 
I strongly don't recommend this to anyone, after 2 swims and two lost paddles (found the second) I won't repeat again. The storm drainage issues are vastly improved and a Fountain Creek water park is completely doable and can't cost more than the abandoned Clear Creek Park 15 miles south.


----------

